# Having problems getting kittens to start feeding



## lottiepatch (May 1, 2008)

I have two 4 week and 4 day old kittens. They show no interest in trying any food or even kitten milk. Am I trying too early. They seem very bright and healthy, inquisitive too. Any tips on how you do it. Many thanks


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Just put some pureed food on your finger and if they don't lick it off, put some on their little lips! Within a day or two, put it in a dish and gently lead their chins down to the dish of pureed food. They will walk in it, lick it off each other, and make quite a mess, but within a few days, they'll learn; don't worry!


----------



## lottiepatch (May 1, 2008)

Thank you, I'll keep on trying! They are clever in the fact that they have taught themselves to use the litter tray.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 22, 2008)

I've been getting mineto lap up milk from their bowls right now, and I'm gonna gradually shift to solid after they get used to it. They do get distracted really easy though.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

There is no hard and fast rule with this, when Willow had her kittens I was in a complete panic becuase at 8 weeks I still couldn't tempt them with anything. I tried everything and eventually one of them decided to have a try of some fish I had boiled up for Willow and a few days later the others wanted a go. Funnily enough it was the smallest little girl in the litter who was the pioneer for solid food and once she started there was no stopping her. She made the funniest growly squeaks when she was eating and would batter the others if they came near the bowl. It really was the cutest thing. I wouldn't be too concerned at 4 weeks provided that they are still feeding well from Mum and that Mum is happy about that and eating enough herself.


----------

